# Videos > Instructional Videos >  two prod father and son bow

## erunkiswldrnssurvival

this is the primitive method of building a compound bow of up 90 lbs. pull strength. its a product of 6 years of research into the bushcraft practices of the massacheucette natives from 1492 to 1550. simply the most powerful bow that you can make in one hour or less.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

ummm...that is not a bow, it is a cannon?

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

yea it does shoot like a cannon, but it is the most powerful way to build a bow without tools or carving wood.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

when i first started building bows i employed the old carving methods that so many of us use. i quickly found out the difficulties of building one of those type quickly and accurately enough to be of any use in the general survival situation. i needed a bow that i could build in about 30 or 40 minutes any where any time, using almost any wood. this method of bow building does just that. allowing the user to hunt any game Big or small. then there is the arrows this vid accounts for that nicely.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

these are intelligent ways to get an easy bow thats strong and dependable. i have tried many ways and this method wins ot all of them.

----------

